# Dawn of War 2 Retribution Announced



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The next expansion in the Dawn of War 2 series was announced today.

Dawn of War 2 Retribution !!!!

No longer will we be forced to play Blood Ravens, we can now play different races for the single player maps. New multiplayer units, maps, and...

NEW PLAYABLE FACTION!!!!!

Who could it be? Dark Eldar? Tau? Crons? IG? DH/WH? Squats?

Time will tell as Relic makes more announcements at a later date.

News Link is here:
http://www.gametab.com/news/3422529/

Relics Blog about the game:
http://community.dawnofwar2.com/blog-post/dawn-war-ii-retribution

Now I just need to hold out till March 2011 :headbutt:

Edit: Looking at the Logo for Returibution in the trailer the I is shaped like the =][= from the Inquisition. Could we be seeing Demonhunters or Sisters for this expansion? I really hope so.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

AWESOME!!!. But in all fairness, its their recruiting worlds so who's gonna win?, the Space Marines as always.

Edit: I see that ][ now. If they add those arrogant whores called the Sisters of Battle then im going to be disappointed, come on Dark Eldar!.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yes at last, i was hoping for the next expansion to be multiple race-campaign and it is going to be awesome. At least we dont have to wait long, march 2011. I cant wait to play and see what the war-gear is going to be like, 
im hoping for wargear to be compatible between space marines and chaos space marines like chaos rising, 
ill be playing mainly chaos marines of course lol


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The ordo malleus will stand at my side!, daemons and witchs will fall before us.

The emperor will answer my prayers for grey knights!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I want Ork and Chaos Marine campaign, hopefully they'll bring Eliphas's original voice back for this one.. and give him his old armour back... and make him a Word Bearer again. A lot to hope for.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I was about to say about the =I= logo in that... Infact, check about the 28 second mark of the trailer, then the 40 mark.... marine looking units in white and black with 'robes'.... SOB? Or am i mistaking cultists?

edit: just watched the Hd version.. I was mistaking cultists. lol.

But, reading the release blurb... It says: "The apparent betrayal of the chapter by Gabriel Angelos and his Space Marines has shaken the Blood Ravens and now the Imperial forces are beset on all sides by hostile aliens. Retribution allows the player to select the race of their choosing in a battle to determine the very survival or destruction of the entire sector."

That certainly says that the =I= may turn up.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Erh... Why did I not post this a month ago!!? I thought that they were old news when I heard about them, but srsly, it seems like it was leaked material I heard about... FUCK! For once I could have been the first one to do something, and now you come and tell me that they are new news... Damn! :ireful2:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Any chance we will get to control more than 10 blokes? maybe have vehicles or build bases? or is this gonna be a point and click boredomfest like the other two in the series?
they should rename the game "handbags of skirmish 2"


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

From what I've seen, there WILL be an Ork campaign.
I also saw a few Alaitoc Eldars on the video, nice to see some change here, Ulthwe was starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Barnster said:


> The ordo malleus will stand at my side!, daemons and witchs will fall before us.
> 
> The emperor will answer my prayers for grey knights!


Dont Forget one of the most Famous " The Ordo Malleus has sent us to aid you" 

Btw AWESOME i have been waiting i want Chaos campagain and Ork and Dark Eldar MUWHAHAHAHAHA and Grey Knight units.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe this is further conformation that the GK are being released in January this year. To act as a new faction.

I wonder if the Inquisitor Mordecai Toth will show up again as the investigating inquisitor?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Any chance we will get to control more than 10 blokes? maybe have vehicles or build bases? or is this gonna be a point and click boredomfest like the other two in the series?
> they should rename the game "handbags of skirmish 2"


looks like the single player will remain the same though I am hoping for some changes to multiplayer.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Surely this will not work with all races. Nid missions for example are all about eat those defenders followed by more defenders since that is all that batch is meant to do.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Any chance we will get to control more than 10 blokes? maybe have vehicles or build bases? or is this gonna be a point and click boredomfest like the other two in the series?
> they should rename the game "handbags of skirmish 2"


Sorry, looks like you won't be able to build pretty little bases or spam units and send them in en masse like other RTS's.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

This what i think the =I= means as far as a new playable race. SOB-god i hope not, Grey Knights-would be cool but no, Deathwatch- Oh Hell Yeah, thats what i hope the new race is. The reason i hope it's the Deathwatch is because the would fit in better than the Greay Knights because they work in small numbers where as the Grey Knights are a much larger force.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Judas Masias said:


> This what i think the =I= means as far as a new playable race. SOB-god i hope not, Grey Knights-would be cool but no, Deathwatch- Oh Hell Yeah, thats what i hope the new race is.


Just lettin you know deathwatch is is a squad of elite Xeno Hunters and Grey Knights are a SP but under Special and SOB NO peersoanlly i want Dark Eldar or Mabye necrons to f with everyone and i personally think the symbol is just like any of their other games like in the expanison a couple words have the Chaos symbol for o i mean i think the ORdo malleus symboly is an i


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GK are elite troops. Therefore they would fight in small numbers so your argument makes no sense.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Sorry, looks like you won't be able to build pretty little bases or spam units and send them in en masse like other RTS's.


Thank Gork an' Mork^ i was sick of that kind of combat with DoW. DoW2 IMO, has a really good thing going.I would like to see Necrons or Dark Eldar, and for the love of all that is green i hope that the SOB will not be poping up soon. Space Nuns!? do they get a "that time of the month bonus?"Celestine, the Living Saint<---no thank you. Nothing like a Space nun helment to make your bosspole stand out.

I really hope that relic and THQ dont drop the RTS after the MMO hits. About the MMO lol oh boy im not looking forward to some 8 year old screaming "for the Emperor!!" as i frag 'em ta zog! I think for me the MMO will be like my 2 month WoW kick, after 60 days of being called a dick hole by some kid who is up pasted his bed time, im done. Also lol the RTS can teach some good skills, like get your ass in cover or "damn nids! i better shot before they get CC on me!".


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Sorry, looks like you won't be able to build pretty little bases or spam units and send them in en masse like other RTS's.


Well finally looks like you will! http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/08/17/o...iew-on-dawn-of-war-2-retribution-screenshots/


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm hoping for GK's, But SOB have a better chance. Maybe IG with an Inquistor leader?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You guys don't want SoB to be the new army because you can't put up with the thought of getting your asses kicked by girls in power armour. 

Oh and BTW its BOUND to be a combined Inquisition army, since the Grey Knights don't have enough unit types to fill up all the available slots. Unless of course if Relic has the new GK Codex with them, in which case I could be wrong. However, SoB are a much likely choice, since they belong to the Ordo Hereticus, it is their job to deal with traitors and heretics, which is exactly what the Blood Ravens have turned out to be from the official Imperial perspective. 

The other reason the GKs can't have their own army in DoW2 is that even their most basic unit, the standard PAGK can kick as much ass as a Terminator Sergeant. Now if you have, say, 3 of them plus a Justicar they'll be the SM Nobz. And thats a Tier 1 unit for GKs. The moment you start adding DoW2-level Tier 1 units you'll end up with Inquisitorial Stormtroopers, heavy weapon teams and... thats all. If you follow this principle you'll end up with some 12-ish units from Tier 1 to Tier 3. Which would make a GK army "build this one for Tier 1, that one for Tier 2 and this is the best for Tier 3", making it a bland and boring army of SM Nobz that kill Daemons. Which have been killed already by the Blood Ravens, so they have no reason to go their, because the Ordo Malleus' job description doesn't include hunting down renegade SMs. Thats a job for the IG, other SMs and the Ordo Hereticus. Xeno races would be nice, sure, but from the perspective of a coherent storyline the Inquisition is the only thing that makes sense, thanks to Chaos Rising. If there had been something other than Chaos in the previous expansion, then you would have a lot of reasons to have your hopes up, but seeing what happened theres going to be very few unexpected things in the new expansion.

So yeah, get ready for some hot Sister action for Retr=][=bution.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/08/17/o...iew-on-dawn-of-war-2-retribution-screenshots/

Jeff Lydell talks Orks and campaign with PC Gamer. We also get a glimpse of Kaptain Bluddflagg, leader of the Freebooterz that will be the stars of the Ork campaign, and his subordinates the Stormboy Nob Brikkfist, Mekboy Mr Nailbrain and Kommando Nob Spookums. And he promises that it will be filled with typical Ork antics, stomping humies and stomping each other.

I dont want it to be Sisters of Battle because of two reasons. 1. I dont like them, period. 2. There are so much better choices, Grey Knights for one thing. I want to see the Ordo Malleus, Stormtroopers and Grey Knights, maybe even some radical things like a Daemonhost.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

this will be awsome


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

no one saw the daemons (bloodleters?) on 0:24? make sense with the =][= around


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Daemons came with chaos last year.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Up until now I have refused to play this game after the dissapointment that was DOW2 the original only one race could be played as the campaign and starting from scratch by only using 4 races turned me off big time. I only played number 1 once they got to Soulstorm, hopefully the DE will be in this one they just add that much better dynamic to game for me in the completely different play style to every other race as CSM tend to play similar to SM and the Orks much like the Nids in the original DOW2.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well im hoping its grey knights combined army.
And as for csm playing similiar to sm, trust me iv got both games and csm play alot different to sm


----------



## stormvermin123 (Aug 20, 2010)

I really enjoyed this game, i have the original and the expansion pack chaos rising.So now im overjoyed to hear of a 3rd one coming out :grin:


----------



## stormvermin123 (Aug 20, 2010)

To me these games are already great 
so im overjoyed to hear of a third one coming out :grin:


----------

